# ANYONE A MEMBER OF THE BHS.



## Searcher (15 September 2007)

Hi,
are any of you members of the BHS.
you will soon be getting a news letter which should include an article about all the horses that have gone missing whilst on loan.
also there should be a list of things to do if anyone is considering putting their horse out on loan.
I have got an appointment with the sergeant of my local police tomorrow, so wish me luck in convincing them to reopen the case as it is now getting out of hand and this woman should not be allowed to get away with it anymore.
A_friend


----------



## Shilasdair (15 September 2007)

I am, and I have received said article.
Not sure what you are referring to specifically....but I hope whatever it is gets resolved.
S


----------



## Searcher (15 September 2007)

the one i mean is not out yet we have only just finnished the article.we will be submitting it tomorrow.

   A_Friend


----------



## Shilasdair (15 September 2007)

There is a warning article, full of advice if you are putting your horse on loan as a companion.  It's on the loo floor now, but I think it said something about police investigating a woman....
I take it you are writing/have written on a similar topic?
S


----------



## Searcher (15 September 2007)

Yes i have 
I put my horse out as a companion and he was taken straight to a dealer and sold, as have many more,all taken by the same woman.we are to get justice or at least make it as hard for her to do it again as we possibly can.
A_Friend


----------



## Cuffey (19 September 2007)

BHS issued a warning at the beginning of August, which was circulated by Horsewatch etc
It is a pity BHS no longer have their Horse Forum it was very popular and dealt with a lot of issues


----------



## Happytohack (19 September 2007)

(please could you resize your signature)


----------



## martyna (19 September 2007)

how did you get on at police station ?


----------



## Searcher (19 September 2007)

My local police are waiting for the Essex police to send my information back. I have also seen my local MP Geoff Hoon. he has written to the CPS to see if they will reopen my case.

We did have an article in the H&amp;H magazine, the July 12th issue. All about the scam that was going down in Essex.

but it didnt stop her doing it to several others.there are now 10 horses and ponies sold whilst on loan by the same woman.


----------



## martyna (20 September 2007)

surely some of you wrote loan agreements ? and i clearly remember seeing a receipt for your horse on horsemart , and a receipt for the chestnut mare featured in horse and hound . so how can they be on loan ? something not quite right here ?


----------



## WishfulThinker (21 September 2007)

Was the receipt not maybe for the sale of the horse from the loanee to the dealer?


----------



## martyna (21 September 2007)

no remember the lady  being accused   asked horsemart to publish receipts  as she was  sick of the lady with the suffolk punch lying. i remember it because horse mart then removed all her accusations and posts and told her perhaps she should have cared for her horse herself instead of palming off a sick horse .


----------



## WishfulThinker (21 September 2007)

fair enough.  But still, it rings alarm bells if a large number of other people have reported the woman doing the same.


----------



## martyna (21 September 2007)

no what rings alarm bells to me is that not one of these people can produce a loan agreement ? seems more like a "sell my old knacker scam " then say it was on loan ? ive looked on horsewatch dont know what horses are what but most of them all needed destroying if there as bad as it says.  not selling on and expecting someone else to cope /pay for the horse they didnt want to .


----------



## Searcher (29 September 2007)

The only reason I gave her the receipt is because she insisted on having something in writing in case she got stopped on the way home,
when we said she wouldnt get stopped she insisted that she would have to stop on a toll bridge on her way home and would need proof that the horse was not stolen. 
I did not know the area very well so i took her at her word.
 i didnt know what to write as i was upset to see him go so i just scribbled something on a scrap of paper

We did not,palm off our sick horses, as you say.
this woman advertised for a companion  horse to keep her mare company( who was also retired) (LIE) as my horse was healthy apart from he was not rideable but was advised to retire him.
 this woman offered me an alternative to destroying a healthy horse.she said ailments were not a problem as no riding was required he was just going to be kept in her own field with her mare.(LIE)
I did not sell her my horse he was just going(supposed)to be kept as a companion(LIE).she asked me for money towards transport for him as she had to borrow a friends box.(LIE)
The box was registered in her name.
she sent me a message on the 9th May saying "he was very happy with her mare thank you"(LIE) and she wasnt going to converse with me again so dont bother trying and told me to #### off and go get a life.
the woman who has him now bought him from a dealer on the 29th April with a false passport with the 19th April on.
 she assured me with a HUG that she would look after him and i could visit whenever i wanted, so why did she give me a FALSE ADDRESS.
I said on the receipt that i would send the passport, how could i if she didnt live there. 
I was deceived into handing him over so she could make a profit out of him. 
and what about the innocent person she sold him to. she has now got a horse that cant be ridden, and paid £1400 for him. as you say he probably should have been put down he wouldnt have had to go through all that trauma that he went through.
 its posts like this that rile me up that make me end up saying too much,then this woman goes on the forums and complains and the victim becomes the criminal.and we are the ones who always suffer by getting our posts kicked off.
We are entitled to our say too.
this woman lied and lied and lied and because she picks on honest people we think she is genuine, she certainly acts it,very nice she is too, very very clever, very very devious.

so until you know  all the facts i suggest you keep from putting posts on about it.


----------



## Searcher (29 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
no remember the lady  being accused   asked horsemart to publish receipts  as she was  sick of the lady with the suffolk punch lying. i remember it because horse mart then removed all her accusations and posts and told her perhaps she should have cared for her horse herself instead of palming off a sick horse . 

[/ QUOTE ]
horsemart did not remove my posts sraight away they edited it and asked me to be careful what i wrote. because this woman made a nuisance of herself accusing me of all sorts by pming admin. and in the end they did take it off. but they never made that comment to me.


----------



## martyna (29 September 2007)

crikey wind your neck in ! just pointing out the facts . and like you say  you found your horse so why havent you taken him home ?  all im saying is your going on a bit now all old news.


----------



## Searcher (29 September 2007)

it certainly is not old news. how can i take my horse home. whos going to pay for transport? whos going to give the poor woman her £1400 back? and why should she be allowed to do it again and again? NO sir ree i am not giving up untill i have exhausted every avenue.
this woman has taken 6 more since mine so how can you say its old news.
one day it might be you or someone you know.
how would you feel being betrayed like that, with something you love, and thought you were doing the best you could, after all the pleasure he gave you


----------



## Searcher (29 September 2007)

ps. you dont know the facts


----------



## martyna (29 September 2007)

no it certainly wont be one of myne , ive kept all my horses till the end , like you say all the pleasure they give me they owe me nothing, but i owe them . i could never in amillion years contemplate putting them on the back ofa lorry not knowing were they are . going . that to me is dispicable of you. he could have gone straight to slaughter . and if the animal was stolen it would be returned to its rightful owner ?   perhaps if you spent as much time checking out false addresses as you do on these forums  none of this would have happened ?


----------



## Searcher (29 September 2007)

I didnt have the pleasure of having my own land like she said she had, and had nowhere to keep him.unless you think having to live the rest of his life in a stable is any kind of life for a horse,i owed him more that that so i did the next best thing,or so I thought,
 if i had my own land i would have a hundred old horses i wouldnt go round deceiving people into giving me theirs and then selling them as riding horses. 
anyway i am not going to spend all night trying to defend myself when you quite clearly think that i am the criminal,when i am not,i have done nothing wrong, 
shes the one whos done wrong, or cant you see that, as you have such a closed mind.
almost makes me think you know her, or are her, or the dealer mmm you seem to have the same name she used on her email address.


----------



## martyna (29 September 2007)

lol passing the buck !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Searcher (29 September 2007)

if the hat fits.


----------



## dozzie (29 September 2007)

This is so sad. This makes it very difficult for people who genuinely need a companion for another horse. I might need a companion for mine but will I be able to find one? This woman who loans other peoples horses is a con-artiste and unfortunately these types are the most believable and trustworthy ever.

In hindsight Friend is wishing she had never put the horse on loan.

But hindsight is a wonderful thing."Friend" was doing what she thought was the best thing for her horse with someone who she thought was totally genuine. 
We all make mistakes. And F has made one she/he will always regret through genuinely wanting what was best for her horse, who was not ready to be pts but would be a happy companion for someone who needed it,  and she was  totally conned by an expert or CON-ARTIST.

M- have some compassion.


----------



## chestnut cob (30 September 2007)

A couple of things have occurred to me...

1. "A Friend"... why didn't you have a loan agreement drawn up, take up references, get copies of proof of ID and proof of address?  My horse is out on loan and I spent weeks making sure he was going where they said he was.  I took up references, have copies of utility bills, copies of passports and driving licences making sure the people who have him are who they say they are.  I visited the yard, met the YO and have their details as well.  I have a 6 page loan agreement checked over by a solicitor and witnessed by people they know, and people I know.  I wouldn't have been happy sending him away if I hadn't done all of this.  It was a real pain in the backside to do it all but worth it as I know the loaners are genuine.  I also made them wait to collect him til I'd had him freezemarked (he is also microchipped but that's about as much use as a chocolate teapot) - on the shoulder so it's obvious.  I hate freezemarking because I think it's ugly but I wouldn't have put the horse out on loan without it being done.

2. "A friend"....if the horse was sick, you couldn't afford to keep him, and you didn't have time/inclination to do all of the above, why didn't you have the horse PTS?  That may have been the kindest thing all roung/

3. Martyna....I am incredibly suspicious of anyone who appears to have registered on the forum purely to comment on this post.  You have only made a few posts, most if not all relating to this post....and all disputing what "A Friend" has said.  I would be inclined to think you have some connection to the woman who stole and sold the horses?  Or am I just v suspicious?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





4. "A friend"....If you want the horse back that much, you will pay for the transport.  If I found this had happened to my pony whilst out on loan I would go to the ends of the earth to get him back.  I would be begging, borrowing or stealing transport to pick him up.  And TBH it's a case of buyer beware....it's a shame for the woman who now owns the horse but it is your horse, not hers.

I really hope you get this sorted out and get him back.  If it helps, the last lot of people who had my boy on loan have just received court proceedings in the post as I'm still trying to retrieve some of my stuff from them.....


----------



## Searcher (30 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
A couple of things have occurred to me...

1. "A Friend"... why didn't you have a loan agreement drawn up, take up references, get copies of proof of ID and proof of address?  My horse is out on loan and I spent weeks making sure he was going where they said he was.  I took up references, have copies of utility bills, copies of passports and driving licences making sure the people who have him are who they say they are.  I visited the yard, met the YO and have their details as well.  I have a 6 page loan agreement checked over by a solicitor and witnessed by people they know, and people I know.  I wouldn't have been happy sending him away if I hadn't done all of this.  It was a real pain in the backside to do it all but worth it as I know the loaners are genuine.  I also made them wait to collect him til I'd had him freezemarked (he is also microchipped but that's about as much use as a chocolate teapot) - on the shoulder so it's obvious.  I hate freezemarking because I think it's ugly but I wouldn't have put the horse out on loan without it being done.

2. "A friend"....if the horse was sick, you couldn't afford to keep him, and you didn't have time/inclination to do all of the above, why didn't you have the horse PTS?  That may have been the kindest thing all roung/

3. Martyna....I am incredibly suspicious of anyone who appears to have registered on the forum purely to comment on this post.  You have only made a few posts, most if not all relating to this post....and all disputing what "A Friend" has said.  I would be inclined to think you have some connection to the woman who stole and sold the horses?  Or am I just v suspicious?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





4. "A friend"....If you want the horse back that much, you will pay for the transport.  If I found this had happened to my pony whilst out on loan I would go to the ends of the earth to get him back.  I would be begging, borrowing or stealing transport to pick him up.  And TBH it's a case of buyer beware....it's a shame for the woman who now owns the horse but it is your horse, not hers.

I really hope you get this sorted out and get him back.  If it helps, the last lot of people who had my boy on loan have just received court proceedings in the post as I'm still trying to retrieve some of my stuff from them..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


because I am a naive idiot.
I have never done a dishonest thing in my life.and too trusting for my own good.
I have never come across such dishonesty in my life.
I am just an honest hard working mother and grandmother,with a horse. he was my first and only horse I have ever owned.he was a dream come true.
I was so distraught at the thought of having my boy pts,and the yard owner was making it impossible to keep him there,
Your right perhaps having him PTS would have been the kindest thing to do but apart from his injuries( which would have healed in time) and his arthritus, he was in perfect health.
 I didnt know anywhere I could keep him out 24 hrs.
I searched my area for weeks looking for somewhere.but nothing came up in the time I had.

I went on horsemart to put an ad on, but instead I found this woman advertising and I thought it was meant to be as it said she lived in Suffolk,my boy is a Suffolk Punch x.I contacted her and told her ALL the details and problems, she said yes without hesitation,
then we spoke on the telephone and she was so nice and understanding,I thought I was doing the right thing. 
I had never done this kind of thing before and had no idea that there was so much red tape involved until after.

anyway one of the ladies had an agreement drawn up when she put her pony out with the same woman, and they both signed it, but when it came to the police, she told them  all the things on it had been added after she had signed it, so whats the point.
I didnt realise that you would have to get a solicitor to draw something up.

also I cannot take him from this lady who has got him now unless I can prove that he was taken dishonestly.
we know he was sold this way because she was told he was 9, when he is 18, and had a false passport.he was sold as sound, but he was not,he must have been well buted up.
the lady bought him as a first horse for her daughter and also because he was a Suffolk Punch, as she Does live in Suffolk.

 thats why I am on these forums trying to help others so it doesnt happen to them.
I am in touch with horsewatch constantly helping where ever I can.


----------



## Taboo1968 (30 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
4. "A friend"....If you want the horse back that much, you will pay for the transport. If I found this had happened to my pony whilst out on loan I would go to the ends of the earth to get him back. I would be begging, borrowing or stealing transport to pick him up. And TBH it's a case of buyer beware....it's a shame for the woman who now owns the horse but it is your horse, not hers.[quote/]

I have watched this post for the past few days and read with interest.  And I'm sorry, but I agree with the above statement.  yes you may have been naive, but at the end of the day that horse is your responsibility!  At the end of the day I think  Chestnut Cob is right in saying it would have been kinder to have him PTS instead of him now being shunted from home to home.


----------



## Searcher (30 September 2007)

he is not being 'shunted' from home to home,the lady who has him now is very happy with him as he is, and we are in constant communication and i can visit any time I like.
when this is all over we are going to agree on a joint ownership and I will contribute to his upkeep.
so what do you say now.should we have him out down?


----------



## Taboo1968 (30 September 2007)

Well thats the first time you have mentioned anything like that!  I'm sorry but if that was one of my horses, I would have been frantic to the point that he/she came home, regardless of the fact that the other party had lost money.  You have said that the horse was ill..... ????  Unsound???? Is the other party prepared to care for an ill unsound horse?  she obviously bought the horse for a purpose?  If he/she is ill/unsound, does the horse fit that purpose?  These are many questions that will no doubt be answered.....


----------



## Taboo1968 (30 September 2007)

Well thats the first time you have mentioned anything like that!  I'm sorry but if that was one of my horses, I would have been frantic to the point that he/she came home, regardless of the fact that the other party had lost money.  You have said that the horse was ill..... ????  Unsound???? Is the other party prepared to care for an ill unsound horse?  she obviously bought the horse for a purpose?  If he/she is ill/unsound, does the horse fit that purpose?  These are many questions that will no doubt be answered.....

It seems to me that in your bid to make people aware of this person - you are also spoiling for arguements as people are stating their opinions and if that differs from your opinion it is obviously unacceptable!  

Unfortunately in my eyes, putting an ill/unsound horse out on loan, is also unacceptable.... but thats my opinion!


----------



## Searcher (1 October 2007)

the reason I dont discuss him is because this is not what this post is about,it's about what is happening out there and trying to get this woman stopped .
to make people think what they are doing when they put a horse on loan and to do it without any loopholes that anyone can wriggle out of.
I am trying to get across how important it is to do the things that the BHS recommend.
I'm sorry you feel this way about what I did but it was done with the best intentions I assure you.
so can we just call a truce and beg to differ as I am sure we are both on the same side in situations such as these


----------

